# Skip Tooth Chain Issue



## JimRoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cabers, I have a 1920s Columbia with a Pope skip tooth crank. Is there a particular chain I need? The Diamond skip tooth chain constantly pops when I ride it. I have verified that it is the chain that is popping and not the crank or the rear hub. I'm not sure if the issue is with the Pope crank sprocket, or with the hub sprocket, or both. The pitch on both is close to 1", but the chain pops when I ride it. The alignment looks good, the chain is in great shape, it is wide enough, and it is oiled and adjusted right. It seems like a mismatch issue. The chain is not original to the bicycle. Thanks, Jim


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 26, 2017)

Hub sprocket is worn for sure.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks. I will swap it out with another sprocket tonight.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jun 27, 2017)

make sure its the right pitch chain ,there was some odd pitch set ups used on some of the early bikes to keep you coming back to the selling dealer ,i have not run into this yet only what i have read right here on the cabe  <last resort >  just check this  for sure after you replace that worn rear cog ,Mike Cates knows a lot about chains and sells them ,he is here on the cabe and the wheelman ! regards mike


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks Mike for the info


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 27, 2017)

How do I contact Mike Cates?


----------



## TR6SC (Jun 27, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Thanks Mike for the info





JimRoy said:


> How do I contact Mike Cates?



760-473-6201


----------



## David Brown (Jun 27, 2017)

I think Mike only makes the block chain .That bike would take a roller skip tooth chain 1 inch pitch if it is from the 1920's. Just my take on it.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks.  I'm going to dig back into this weekend to see what I can find.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2017)

Have you measured your chain?

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/chain-wear.html


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 29, 2017)

I found out that my chain is stretched. Comparing it to another diamond chain I have, it grows by approximately 2 1/2 links counting 40 links as compared to the other chain. Both have a 1" pitch.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi,
I had similar issues with an original chain. When I broke the chain the pins had deep groves in them, a millimeter per pin times 54 links adds up. Here is my post from a month back showing the extra length in just 24 links. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fo...logies-to-aretha-franklin.111659/#post-737594.

Replaced chain and badly worn read sprocket and it ride smooth and silent. My neighbor is a retired machinist and used to be a roller chain salesman. He really gave me a great explanation of how worn pins cause extra wear and movement when the chain is in motion grinding down the sprocket teeth. Apparently a common problem on all types of machinery using roller chain. 

Good luck,
Gary


----------

